# Difference between wellness complete health formula and wellness core canned food?



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello,

So I've just became a new cat owner and been feeding her with wellness complete health formula canned food (mostly chicken flavor). But i notice wellness got another line called CORE, but no matter how i read the description i still cannot tell the difference. Which is actually better and what's the difference?

My kitten is 4months old right now, i'm feeding her half can of the 3oz wellness cans per meal and dry food as free eat.

I also heard that wellness food is getting more abd more expensive. Is there any other good brands?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I feed my cats Wellness, just the grain free ones, and only chicken, turkey and chicken and beef, no fish ones. I know the grain free ones still have carbs, like potatoes and sweet potatoes and other veggies, whereas I believe the core does not. I could be wrong, but that is what I believe. My cats don't like the core, so I just feed the regular grain free ones. I too have heard there will soon be another price increase, sheesh, it is already expensive, I think it's like $1.79 a can for a 5.5 ounce can, where I buy it, and the large 12 ounce cans are 2.79. 

I do rotate brands around from time to time, if I can't find a good deal on one of the other brands, I then stick with the Wellness though. Currently, I am feeding Merrick grain free, the THanksgiving Dinner and Grammy's Pot Pie, since it is being discontinued (they are making a newer version) and I got a sweet deal on a case of 24 for $23....I bought two cases. Two of my cats love it, my old lady cat does not, so she still gets the wellness. Even picky pants likes Halo, so I will feed her that on occasion, but it is expensive too. Some other brands I have used are Evo and Natural Balance. Those tend to be the brands I stick to. I once tried Nutro, but it made my cats poop smell so bad I thought I would have to burn down the house, so I steer clear of that one. 

It is really expensive when you have a kitten, because they are hungry all the time, I know I spend more on food for my pets than I do on myself, for sure, I have 1 big dog and 3 cats and a feral that I feed also. The feral will only eat fancy feast though.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Ouch, price gonna increase again? It just increased not ago at my area >< I better buy more boxes first.

Is it good or bad to have carbs in cat food? My kitten is a big eater and she is about to be overweight. But i didn't stop her from eating since she is still growing.

Thanks for the suggestions, i'll take a look at the other brands too. Hopefully it wouldn't upset my kitten's tummy. She seems to have softer poop when food change (but not diaherra).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

In general, CORE has higher protein and fat, lower carbs. But you do have to watch the various formulas...for example the CORE Indoor has a little higher carb content than the regular line. 



howsefrau32 said:


> I too have heard there will soon be another price increase, sheesh, it is already expensive,


I corrected this in a subsequent post on the same thread. I was mistaken about the price increase being on the whole line, it's only on the dry foods.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Hmm i see. I heard that complete formulas have better taste, while core is a bit more econmical considing it's content weight. Will there be a chance to upset cat's tummy if i feed core and complete formula respectively? (Like core today and complete formula next day, etc)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

CORE is more expensive and not so different that you would feed less of it. There wouldn't be any issue alternating them though...I do it all the time. I can't speak for how they taste, but my cats love the regular chicken or turkey and the Original CORE equally. They eat other canned foods as well, but Wellness is definitely their favorite.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

My cats don't like the core, but they love the other Wellness, it is definitely their favorite too.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

My boy loves the Wellness CORE. I alternate between the Turkey & Duck, Chicken, Turkey & Liver, and Beef, Venison & Lamb on a daily basis. I've given him regular grain free Wellness and he ate that just as well. 

He just barely finishes a 5.5oz can per day and is about 12.9lbs, so according to the above info he must have a slow metabolism


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I think that's good if your kitty loves Wellness Core. I would be happy, I think it's a good food.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok~ i ordered a few cans of Core for my kitten to try. Hope she likes it.

When you only give the cat half of the can for 1 meal, do you guys store the leftover in a bowl and put in the fridge or, wrap the originally can then put in fridge?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I store leftover cans in the fridge. I have a million can lids you can buy them online or at a pet store


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

3gatos said:


> I store leftover cans in the fridge. I have a million can lids you can buy them online or at a pet store


Ah i'll check that out~ thanks

Right now i'm putting the leftover in a container then put in fridge

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaniemay (Jun 7, 2013)

My kittens LOVE the CORE line of Wellness and when they eat it, they turn into crazy psycho kitty fiends. I rotate between Wellness CORE and Nature's Variety Instinct (all flavors except beef or anything with seafood). They love all of their foods, but CORE is by *far* the favorite. I make sure to feed a different flavor every meal, just as my preference for my little ones


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Actually what's the reason for avoiding the ones with seafood content?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

this is everywhere but:

1. mercury and other contaminants;
2. addictive and cats will turn down other foods;
3. high phosphorus in most food because they just grind up the fish 
bones. a couple of the more expensive brands filet their fish so that
isn't an issue for them.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

cinderflower said:


> this is everywhere but:
> 
> 1. mercury and other contaminants;
> 2. addictive and cats will turn down other foods;
> ...


Ouch i didn't know that :s i bought 2 cans that's mixed with salmon. I guess those 2 stay in cabinet forever.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Fish from time to time isn't going to kill a cat.  People can be a little overzealous in its avoidance. Blaze pretty much will only eat fish these days, and most of his life he's only liked fish (yeah, fish addict! especially in his older and much fussier age) and he's getting closer to 18. If it's fish or nothing, I take the fish! And if you feed some fish one or twice a month a cat isn't likely to suddenly swear off all other foods.

My mother's cat really likes fish, but then she introduced a different food and now the cat has sworn off most of the previous fish foods she loved. :lol: They can be a mystery sometimes.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Argh i usually feed her the chicken formula, but i gave her beef+chicken one just now. Right after that she got softer poop, and it's all over her butt. Not sure if it's food problem though. But i notice when i give her another flavor she would encounter this problem. Last week i gave her turkey flavor it happened too.

But it's just 2 weeks that she come to my house, so maybe i can't say food allegery or sensitive tummy too soon?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

